# Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jersey



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Place your bets!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's the Chicago Bulls vs The New Jersey Nets in the first game of the season for both teams:










vs










> For a Bulls team tired of getting stuck in the mud to start a season, the NBA schedule-makers could have picked a better place for them to open than the swamplands of New Jersey.
> 
> Call the Nets' home court Continental Airlines Arena, the old name, or Izod Center, the new one. The Bulls simply call it something unprintable.
> Not since April 17, 2001, when A.J. Guyton tossed in 24 points, have the Bulls defeated the Nets on the road, a span of 11 games.
> ...


Bulls shoot for new Jersey result


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

I'll be there, live! Go BULLS!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Must win game....Gordon will score 37, leading us to victory.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

coolFilipino said:


> I'll be there, live! Go BULLS!


You must report back!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

and the season is finally here!!

seems like it's been a loooooooooong off season.
Cubs didn't show up for the playoffs
Bears are a disappointment

so that leaves the Bulls as my last breath of hope:clap: 


Go Bulls!!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sooooo excited for this game! Go Bulls!! Unfortunately the only game I'm getting on cable is the Raptors (which should be a great game too).. but I'll be watching the stats online as always!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I predict the Nets by ten. The Bulls are pretty banged up.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Bulls haven't won in Jersey since 01. Nets by 10+


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Sooooo excited for this game! Go Bulls!! Unfortunately the only game I'm getting on cable is the Raptors (which should be a great game too).. but I'll be watching the stats online as always!


If you have cable, NBA League Pass is free until November 6th. First three Bulls games will be on that.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

With all the trade talk and uncertainty swirling around today coupled with Chicago's history of being dominated by NJ since they got Kidd, I say the Bulls fall flat on their faces in game one, losing to NJ by the score of 108 to 86. Here's the highlights

Kidd with triple double
Bulls get outrebounded
Hinrich gets no calls
Gordon gets double teamed most of game
Deng scores 25


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Do we know if Tyrus is starting?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Prediction - Gordon has a bad game. Kidd knows exactly how to keep the ball out of his hands.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



rwj333 said:


> Do we know if Tyrus is starting?


Bulls probable starting lineup:
PF Thomas
SF Deng
C Wallace
SG Gordon
PG Hinrich


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey, sweet. Marv Albert is calling tonight's game.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Malik Allen!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The Nets' introduction pales in comparison to the Bulls'.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Bulls already in foul trouble. Ben and Kirk do not want to be traded.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> Bulls probable starting lineup:
> PF Thomas
> SF Deng
> C Wallace
> ...


Tyrus with two fouls, Joe Smith is in. :/


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Can anyone send me a link to where i can listen to this game? I tried nba.com but it keeps saying the game you are trying to listen to has not yet started


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

League pass isn't working for me.

If you have Sopcast, go to http://www.stoogetv.com/player.htm

Hover your pointer over VP, and click VP1.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Refs making some bull**** calls so far. A lot of bad foul calls against Bulls players.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich is in foul trouble - SO IT'S THABONATOR time


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Thabo in for Hinrich.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben G at the PG


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Refs calling it close.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



OziBull said:


> Can anyone send me a link to where i can listen to this game? I tried nba.com but it keeps saying the game you are trying to listen to has not yet started


I was getting the same thing, but now the Audio's going...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

rebounding..Nice job Bulls


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Wallace blew right by Krstic there.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

whats sopcast mate?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The 1st Quarter is almost over.......is Kobe a Bull yet?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I want to see Wallace attack the rim more.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

SMH..TT's looking like a freakin rookie out there..

2 fouls and 2 TO's in 3 minutes?

geez


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Carter loves them three's.

Sopcast = streaming video. You can download it at www.sopcast.com


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

The refs are in full force tonight with the B.S. You can always tell if the refs are bad by if Skiles is really pissed, and so far...he's been up like 3 times yelling. I love skiles.

edit - Bennet Salvatore is a ref. This explains a lot.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

NICE fadeaway by Wallace. Showing some smooth offensive moves thus far.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

ok cheers guys


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Noce time!!!!


and what's up with the no-call when Gordon drove the lane??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon gets no respect on the drive.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

what a crappy night for the Comcast service to go down. Following the game thread on my phone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

NBA audio finally came in. Get free service...crappy service.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kidd is really playing hte passing lanes. Joe Smith going hard


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Gray might get some time tonight, since Noah's out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I forgot that the nets got magloire


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Joe Smith in the stat sheet with the FT...

... was waiting for him to *something* out there


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



truebluefan said:


> NBA audio finally came in. Get free service...crappy service.


I'm longing for Funk and Wennington already...


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

FREE THROWS:

New Jersey: 8-8
Chicago: 3-3


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Officials are whistle-happy tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Wishbone said:


> Joe Smith in the stat sheet with the FT...
> 
> ... was waiting for him to *something* out there


Assist and two rebounds, too.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Veteran move by Smith.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Vince Carter is a baby.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Christ, Duhon is in. Time for Jersey to make a run.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Close game so far. No surprise. Nets have given our team a hard time in the past.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



King Joseus said:


> I'm longing for Funk and Wennington already...


I know


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20-17, Nets 

Carter leads all scorers with 8


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



chibul said:


> Officials are whistle-happy tonight.


Only in favor of the Nets it looks like by the FT differential.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Du-meister is in. Time for the Bulls to go on a run.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

20-17 Nets. Timeout Bulls.

Well, the refs have already made an impact. Bulls still getting no calls on drives. V. Carter crying and whining early on this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets are now 11-11 from the line. 

make it 12-12


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

The Deng postup move!! Got him to the FT line. I like it!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I like it. They are going to Deng in the post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

22-18 Nets


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright called for the charge.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng banging in the post. This pleases me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni is now 0-3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc with the foul. Bulls have 3 players with 2 fouls.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nocioni is ice-cold.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace in for Nocioni.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Glad we have that one player that can stop a run................oh eait, we still don't


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Duhon with the nice trey........Gordon with the dish


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Refs\Nets: 25
Bulls: 21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for a 3! 25-21 Nets after one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

End of 1st. 25-21 Nets.

Gordon with a nice drive a kick to Duhon to end the quarter.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Solid start to a whistle filled game.

If a guy fouls out early tongiht, does it mean he can be traded before the end of the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shooting 38% Nets 43%

FTs is the difference in the game.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I tell ya, Duhon's J is technically sound. I have no idea why it's so streaky.

Nice dime by Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



chifaninca said:


> Solid start to a whistle filled game.
> 
> If a guy fouls out early tongiht, does it mean he can be traded before the end of the game?


Well yeah!:biggrin::yay:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sure is great that basketball season is here!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Kobe on his way to Chicago yet?*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Armstrong hits a 3.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't think Tyrus is ready to be a starter in the NBA.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hinrich/Duhon backcourt. Uh oh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

When will Noah be ready to play again?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on TT gotta hit those.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus is really active out there, but he hasn't been able to finish around the hoop. 30-21 Nets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright scores. Nine point lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3rd foul on Magloire


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 32%....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo hits both fts 30-23


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls 29% FG . OUCH


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We cant throw it in the ocean.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

33-23 Nets.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

This is easy man. Nets got it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright for a 3


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

If the Bulls struggle early in the season, is Paxson more likely to panic and trade Deng?

My mind says no...but....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls defense has been good. Nets making some tough shots, meanwhile, the Bulls can't hit anything.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



HeaVINsent15 said:


> This is easy man. Nets got it.


So far yeah.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Bulls shooting a cadaverous 29%.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Our team looks like trash.

Hard to watch.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The Nets will cool down eventually.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

CSN's technical difficulties are driving me MAD.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



chibul said:


> If the Bulls struggle early in the season, is Paxson more likely to panic and trade Deng?
> 
> My mind says no...but....


Listen to your mind. We have a veteran team. We dont match up well with the Nets


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores. 

Allen in for the Nets


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They can't stop Gordon on the drive, all he needs now is respect from the officials and he'll be really tough this season.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gordon attacking and getting the call. Nice!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for his third foul.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> CSN's technical difficulties are driving me MAD.


NBA League Pass is broadcasting from the YES network feed...Marv Albert. NBALP is free for the first week, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jefferson for 3.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice three and out by Hinrich.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I turned on the TV to see tonight's game and got a re-run from a game last season.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Tyrus with the power dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT dunks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

40-30 Nets

We still cant shoot the ball!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores on the break and is fouled.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Comcast back up and running! Only to find CSN is having their own difficulties. Ah well. Go Bulls!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Thomas looks less athletic now that he gained weight. I dunno. Deng with the drive and 1. 40-32 Nets shooting it well.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng, rythmes wit' bang!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Chops said:


> Thomas looks less athletic now that he gained weight. I dunno. Deng with the drive and 1. 40-32 Nets shooting it well.


I noticed this also


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores 40-35 Nets


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nocioni looks terrible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

35%. Cant win many games shooting that badly.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Duhon. Make. Better. Decisions.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

44-35

We miss another shot.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls CANNOT get a call in the lane. Very frustrating, especially when Carter or Jefferson get to the line after being coughed on.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng connects. He has 11 now.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not one to usually complain about officiating, but these refs are calling WAY too many fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni gets his 3rd foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:57 44-37


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

C'mon, Bulls, just hang in there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm content. Once these Bulls find their rhythm and learn to cope with what the defense throws at them, they'll be tough.

And that won't take long.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL air ball a free throw.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Chops said:


> Thomas looks less athletic now that he gained weight.


Necessary loss. He's still dynamic.

Deng is smokin'.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

46-37, after Jefferson scores. 

Deng answers with the reverse.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Can we play any worse than this? I hope not.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ugly so far. Hopefully we find our shooting stroke...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

51-39 Nets 

Thabo scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith gets his 3rd foul.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, we must have been really naive to think that this team would come to play tonight. Traditional slow starters, plus they can't beat NJ to save a life and that put together equals the mess we've seen in this first half.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

The Bulls are playing like sh*t. Four consecutive steals by the Nets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

55-41. 

Whats with the steals????


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> Necessary loss. He's still dynamic.
> 
> Deng is smokin'.



LOL. You know who's dynamic? LaMarcus Aldridge. 


This team came out flat-footed, but it's @ NJ. So, it's expected.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

56-41 Nets


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

56-41 Nets. Halftime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

First half is here, thank God!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Thabo looks a little rattled out there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Chops said:


> LOL. You know who's dynamic? LaMarcus Aldridge.


No, he's a dynamic _scorer_.

Tyrus is just dynamic.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We can play better than Norman's Halloween costume, I'm sure of that!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> No, he's a dynamic _scorer_.
> 
> Tyrus is just dynamic.


I had high hopes for Thomas, but right now he looks like a dynamic bust. Now, I'm just hoping he can develop to be better than Joe Smith.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I have faith the Thabo jersey will come through. Methinks Ben Gordon will lead the charge...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

i'll still be kinda underwhelmed even if we managed to claw our way back from this one. Expectations have been set high and the bulls have not met them thus far.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Chops said:


> I had high hopes for Thomas, but right now he looks like a dynamic bust. Now, I'm just hoping he can develop to be better than Joe Smith.


I'm starting to feel that way as well.

I'm hoping if we trade for Kobe, we use Ty's potential as part of the deal.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

So they say, where Tyrus goes, the Bulls go huh?

You see where we're headed then.

This team is severly flawed man.

2nd year or not, TT & VK for Aldridge is a HUGE bust so far. When Portland needs an easy basket, they pass to their big man and we STILL have not addressed this problem.

Noah, Smith & Thomas are NOT the answer in the low post.

They'll have their games, I truely believe that but as the overall answer? Their not it. Alot of Paxson's moves are starting to become very questionable.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Nu_Omega said:


> i'll still be kinda underwhelmed even if we managed to claw our way back from this one. Expectations have been set high and the bulls have not met them thus far.



Exactly, I thought this team was over the dumb mistakes. At this point, they need to get Kobe in here at all costs because this team is 2nd round and out. I know it's just one game, but damn.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, tough half to say the least. Way too many cheap fouls called against us. Of course, if we had a star, we'd get those calls too. 

No one looked good out there except Deng.

TT - Unless the Bulls MGMt is gonna show patience with him, get what you can for him. He is still so damn raw and undisciplined. Love the enrgy, but the out of control play doesn't translate to results (beyond blocks and the occassional dunk).

ben Wallace - must still be hurting.

ben Gordon - stilla streaky contributor.

Dunothing - still giving us nothing

Thabonation - must be more productive, less disruptive.

Hinrich - fouls and emotion took him out of it.

Smith - is he even outthere?



I'm not panicling, but anyone besides Deng is on the table for Kobe right now. Too bad that Sac deal fell apart.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Tyrus will eventually be a solid player. It's just that Aldridge is so much better... It's a little hard to take.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

I like how everyone is basing their opinions on players off of 1 game of the season...im sorry, one HALF of one game of the season. Cmon now, guys...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



rwj333 said:


> Tyrus will eventually be a solid player. It's just that Aldridge is so much better... It's a little hard to take.


agreed


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Zdamort said:


> I like how everyone is basing their opinions on players off of 1 game of the season...im sorry, one HALF of one game of the season. Cmon now, guys...


c'mon man, we all know where this is headed. We do have a good team but they make about as many mistakes as a team full of rookies, STILL.

We still can't find an easy bucket either.

It's not 1 game, this has been the BULLS for years now.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Let's all relax a bit and laugh at Norm.










Oh, Norm...lol

(I put this in the image link thing, so if it doesnt come though...whatever. 2nd half time)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to put Gray in to save the day (and have Gordon score 30 points).


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

The refs continue the cheating, even though it isn't needed.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



rwj333 said:


> Tyrus will eventually be a solid player. It's just that Aldridge is so much better... It's a little hard to take.



.. and the sad thing is, that's an understatement. I watched Aldridge practically abuse Tim Duncan in the post last night. The guy is in his 2nd year and he's no slouch on defense either. He's also got good court awareness and basketball IQ. Tyrus looks literally retarded out there. I'm not trying to be mean, but this guy doesn't know how to play the game and he's already been documented as a little bit lazy. Very frustrating.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The League Pass Audio is getting bad, lots of squeaks and bumps and nonsense. Blech.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ok Hinrich and Gordon getting it going.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

back to back 3's. Bulls can do that a lot, i love it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Whew. A couple of clutch threes.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gording leading the comeback.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



The ROY said:


> So they say, where Tyrus goes, the Bulls go huh?
> 
> You see where we're headed then.
> 
> ...


Oh stop it.

We knew at the time of the draft / trade that LA was more NBA ready than Tyrus. Tyrus was taken for his potential...and theres still a ways to go before we have any idea how this will play out.

He looked better last season, so its doubtful that what we're seeing tonight is anywhere near the final product.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Mebarak said:


> We need to put Gray in to save the day (and have Gordon score 30 points).


Yeah, I think we need to put Gray in as well. Joe Smith and Tyrus certainly aren't providing any offense.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Zdamort said:


> I like how everyone is basing their opinions on players off of 1 game of the season...im sorry, one HALF of one game of the season. Cmon now, guys...


1/164th of the season...and we're toast.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'd like to see Gardner, as well. It's no surprise Duhon got subbed in for Kirk this half.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Turnover by Duhon.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon on fire!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon heating up.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL @ these calls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Don't Trade Gordon!!! Haha


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

66-55

Duhon gets a 3!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Duhon running the offense


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Woooo! Nice work!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Ben got posterized...by Deng


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls within 6!!!! OMG!!

We're the best team in the league!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with a dunk! down by 6!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Du with a nice clutch 3.

Deng just T-bagged Gordon after a dunk, which seemed pretty unnecessary


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon!!! Omg


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Aren't the Bulls supposed to be a *bad* third quarter team?


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Ben is in "you wanna trade ME?" mode with the 3's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Offensive foul on the Nets! 

Momentum our way. 

Gordon for three!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, another 3 from Ben, and Adrian Griffin just moved faster than I've ever seen him move to get up and give Ben a five


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I have faith the Thabo jersey will come through. Methinks Ben Gordon will lead the charge...


:biggrin:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon > Kobe. Deal with it


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

OK let Ben write down a figure on a contract and sign him before the end of the night.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Gordon started hitting shots. Now Kidd will start posting him up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> Aren't the Bulls supposed to be a *bad* third quarter team?


Usually yeah, but not tonight. The first half was their 3rd quarter.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

why wouldn't Laker fans pay to see Gordon do this?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kidd scores.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Pay the man!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Duhon was WIDE open! What the hell was that?!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

dime gordon
rebound gordon


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon finally missed.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Joe Smith with a manly effort right there


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are down by just 1!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm betting we'll 11 or 12peat.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

We all spoke too soon, fellas.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a turn around! 68-67!

Bulls 46% now for the game, Nets 39%


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This is why I was saying you don't trade for Kobe and let the CORE win the East.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Excellent awareness by Du!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



AllEyezonTX said:


> why wouldn't Laker fans pay to see Gordon do this?


Why would we want to let Lakers fans get their hands on that?

Paxson better have Gordon locked up by the end of the night.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH on the bench?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouls magloire


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Hodges said:


> Excellent awareness by Du!



That was a fantastic look. If only Deng would've converted!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm liking Stacey King more. He's made some good points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> KH on the bench?


yeah 4 fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Hodges said:


> I'm liking Stacey King more. He's made some good points.


For those of us not in chicago, what did he say?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Ben is just ridiculous.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game is tied thanks to 'lil Ben


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is BG on fire...or is he a superstar?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh bench him, he traveled, LOL


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

That's okay, Ben. Stay aggresive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Smith scores game tied again.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Let's not get too excited. We made a good comeback, but this is still a very close game...we have by no means won.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Joe Smith is solid.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Smooth looking FTs from Tyrus.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hell of a quarter. Come on Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

after 3, it's 74-73 Nets


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



truebluefan said:


> For those of us not in chicago, what did he say?


He mentioned that Duhon was able to make that lay-up b/c Gordon (the hot man) was being guarded closely by Kidd.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Gordon is in a rough spot. If he plays poorly he won't be traded. If he plays really well, then it's much more likely he'll be traded to a worse team. Either way...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

irritating Wade commercial.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



rwj333 said:


> Gordon is in a rough spot. If he plays poorly he won't be traded. If he plays really well, then it's much more likely he'll be traded to a worse team. Either way...


...he's getting paid.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon putting up a great game to start us off. I'll touch on him more after the game, since I don't want to really miss any of the game making a post. But he is amazing out there. Its a shame that his pundits (not so much on this board anymore...I think they all left...the Gordon haters) will point out his turnovers, and just ignore how he led us back into the game.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



chibul said:


> Let's not get too excited.


Why not, it's a solid comeback, we could easily win this game. opening night...im excited.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha. Kirk thought he was called for a foul (horn blew b/c the clock didn't start).


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

we're winning in the 4th!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice tap, T2.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Skiles yelling at Salvatore.

Salvatore = top 3 worst ref in NBA history


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Kobe update: http://www.basketballforum.com/chic...lakers-kobe-trade-thread-2-a.html#post5052048


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Horrible night for Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stop the turnovers already


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Zdamort said:


> Salvatore = top 3 worst ref in NBA history


Who are the other 2?


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

capt kirk...........omg 5th foul


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gordon's court vision is getting better.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Easy there, Du.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

BG has played nearly the entire game. I wonder if he will have any energy left at the end of the game.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls going cold again. You have to let Gordon work now 1 on 1.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> Who are the other 2?


Violet Palmer
Joey Crawford

Dick Bavetta and Bob Delaney get honorable mentions


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Refs are doing it again.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

If he plays like this all year, Nocioni will not win 6th man.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Noc missed 2 FT's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc missed both fts!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Du for twoooo


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Du is down, doesn't look good.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Du just broke his arm it looks like.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crapola, Du lookes like he hurt his shoulder


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Du is down, doesn't look good.


I heard "mild fracture"


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Du's tough. He'll be okay.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my god, they killed Duhon!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

these no-calls are amazing


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon has been our 2nd best player tonight too. Sucks that he went down.

Where's this Luol Deng superstar that I've been hearing about? It'd be nice if he stepped up right now, instead of doing his usual disappearing act when the games getting down to the wire.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Kidd is hurt now. holy cow...CAR WRECK out there!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for the 3!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Zdamort said:


> Oh my god, they killed Duhon!


I don't know why but this made me lol.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

btw, noce\kirk exploited the Kidd injury perfectly. Perfectly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So what's everyone's take on Thomas?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls really pressing right now, they need to slow down and set up some screens for Gordon. If Gordon got some respect from the refs he could average 25+.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, the trainers might need to set up a triage.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon has a left elbow contusion but may return


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The refs are ridiculous. If Gordon got calls from the refs, not even talking about the D-Wade ones, but the legit ones, where he actually is fouled, it wouldn't be fair to the league. He'd be putting up so big of numbers.

Nice three by Kirk.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> So what's everyone's take on Thomas?


Lightyears behind LaMarcus Aldridge and less than light years available to catch up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



MikeDC said:


> Duhon has a left elbow contusion but may return


Whew...could have been worse.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng gets a 3 the old fashion way.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng! And 1!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace 4 pts 3 rebounds


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng's tearing it up on both ends of the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter called for the charge on Deng.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

call a technical on carter for screaming at the ref. 

What's that? They dont call T's on superstars? Nevermind then.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

these no-calls are amazing. utterly amazing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on Bulls, pull away. 4:49 84-83 Nets


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

"plane check, you left your baggage at the terminal" - stacey king


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we call that @ the park "lunch $"


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Wallace looks fired up out there!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for the steal and dunk!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

**** Vince Carter! Good job DENG!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, holy ****ing bat **** did Deng just abuse Vince Carter or what?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon steals, Noc is blocked.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon at the line. 

87-84 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright ties the game with a 3.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Mebarak said:


> Where's this Luol Deng superstar that I've been hearing about? It'd be nice if he stepped up right now, instead of doing his usual disappearing act when the games getting down to the wire.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, the Nets always manage to make a couple of plays that show how veteran they are and how veteran we're not.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter on the break and scores. Time out Bulls. 3:21


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Zdamort said:


> Violet Palmer
> Joey Crawford
> 
> Dick Bavetta and Bob Delaney get honorable mentions


Isn't Palmer out of the league?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Deng took a bad shot.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

MikeDC said:


> Damn, the Nets always manage to make a couple of plays that show how veteran they are and how veteran we're not.


You talking about that sweet fastbreak?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams shooting below 40%


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

It would suck to lose this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter scores, Nets up by 4.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

They aren't better...just working harder.

Hmm...thats what the opposition said about us last season.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Vince Carter is such a big whiny Not allowed. --GB I hate his game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng's missed a couple here, and it'd probably be better to try and set up Ben here. Ben nails to free throws, down by 2, need a stop.

Noc clubs RJeff after some not so good off the ball movement.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

King's right. At this stage of the game, you gotta attack the basket!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Du's back in the game, contused elbow and all!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich travels. Oh Great...


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Chops said:


> Vince Carter is such a big whiny vagina. I hate his game.


I envy his hops, though.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Daaaaaammmmmmnnnniiiiitttt.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk gives it away and Antoine Wright just drills a 3. That sequence as a killer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That may have did it. Wright for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich gets 2 back.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Lu! Needed that!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the put back. Down by 3.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Duhon drew a foul perfectly, except they didnt call it, cuz thats how it works with this game. Good rebound and tip in by denger though.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It's hilarious the lack of respect the Bulls get in the paint. They get no foul calls at all down there.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng with monstrous board work and tenacity, although I hate the fact that Duhon was the guy who took the original shot on that series


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng! That was HUGE.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng's starting to develop some mean-spiritedness that's much needed on the Bulls. I've seen him a couple times really going hard on the boards and doing some toe to toe smack talking with Carter. Really Physical and tough. I like it!

Noc ties it!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

TIE GAME! What a play after the timeout! go [email protected]


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls with the ball. 

Nocioni ties!!!!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow...airballs from Kidd and Carter in the final minute. 96 all!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noc!



Now we get to take the last shot! Who wants it?


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

bulls get final possession! cmon bulls! Shove it down the cheating refs throats!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls ball, 19.4 sec left


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wow, Noc was 1-9 at that point. I guess he had to make one eventually.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Please, please, please hit a game winner...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon's gonna hit a game winner here...


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Thrilla in New Jilla!


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Overtime. time for the refs to seal the deal against our bulls. here comes the BS calls. Damn. We needed to win it there..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on Bulls!!!

Gordon blocked, wallace misses overtime...


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

What the hell? Gordon just stood there for *11 seconds.* Then dribbles around and takes a horrible shot. Terrible decision making from the guy who brought us back.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OT, Gordon couldn't get that play initiated worth a damn. :|


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ot


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Sucky end-of-game play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Overtime...what an opening night!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



chibul said:


> What the hell? Gordon just stood there for *11 seconds.* Then dribbles around and takes a horrible shot. Terrible decision making from the guy who brought us back.



Not too mad at how long he held it, but he should have made a move to the basket. 


If only Wallace would have put that back.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I know Skiles told Gordon to wait because usually Gordon goes about 3 seconds too early. That may have killed his rhythm.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

He's played 43 minutes. I'm not sure BG has a lot of energy right now.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Gordon got fouled...if that goes in you're all going "OMG GORDON RULES! SIGN HIM NOW" but he...got fouled...and its a bad play. K.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



jnrjr79 said:


> Not too mad at how long he held it, but he should have made a move to the basket.
> 
> 
> If only Wallace would have put that back.


He looked very hesitant for those 11 seconds...that's my issue. And exactly...he should've drove. He could've easily gotten a better shot, especially against Carter.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What's with the double clutch, Big Ben? Just go hard to the hoop.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Replay does say he was fouled.


He says he's the teams best player, and he's getting the minutes that prove it. If only he were two or three inches taller.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Mebarak said:


> Overtime...what an opening night!


Can someone clarify but didn't our first 3 games last year all got into O.T???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our starting C and PF are a combined 3-13 shooting with 11 combined rebounds and 8 points between 'em.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright gets another 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Andres gets 2 back.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nocioni coming alive!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bad shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are making wright look like a star


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

****!! Run a ****in play!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With 5 fouls, Hinrich can't be very aggressive on D.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng steals, Nets foul.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The anonymous scout's comments that Kirk plays too fast for his own good are on the money tonight.

Noc, on the other hand, oozes clutchness


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

101-98, Bulls ball. Noc with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Carter scores, ahead by 3 1:48


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That can't happen on an in-bound pass.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We'd be up 15 with Kobe instead of Ben.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng is a basketball genius.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jefferson scores.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> We'd be up 15 with Kobe instead of Ben.


It's not just Ben though. Don't overlook the contributions of Tyrus Thomas to todays game!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> Our starting C and PF are a combined 3-13 shooting with 11 combined rebounds and 8 points between 'em.


Fingers crossed its not a sign of things to come.

I'm feeling alot more confident about the production from 1-3 over the season.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Game over.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bah, damn Jefferson.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wallace fails to hit the layup at the buzzer and then with the game-killing turnover in OT. This game's on him.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

There was no way the Bulls were gonna win with the refs on the Nets side. Valiant effort.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jefferson hits a 3.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Poop. 

Did someone just gut punch RJeff? I don't feel that bad about it if they did.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL. RJeff hurts his hand thumping his chest.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats game.

It was a great one. I'm sure the film session tomorrow will be _veeeeery_ fun to sit through. 

Lots to learn from and improve on.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

DaBullz said:


> LOL. RJeff hurts his hand thumping his chest.


:lol:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich feeds wallace inside, he's fouled immediately. Not good judgment.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats a mistake. Wallace in the game? _Pass_ to him?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wallace really lost this game for the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

looking like 0-1 in the headband era


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Chops said:


> Wallace really lost this game for the Bulls.



I think not playing Aaron Gray really killed us.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Are we gonna use the excuse that the nets have always been our bogey team when we lose this game?

Not looking too good for us.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



jnrjr79 said:


> Wallace fails to hit the layup at the buzzer and then with the game-killing turnover in OT. This game's on him.


None of our bigs brought anything to the table tonight. Looks like we'll have to have a few of these losses before Skiles can justify playing Aaron Gray.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I hate the Nets. We just can't get this d#mn monkey off our backs. I'd rather this happen first game of the season though; I'm honestly pretty impressed that we sent this into overtime after the dreadful first half.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



rwj333 said:



> None of our bigs brought anything to the table tonight. Looks like we'll have to have a few of these losses before Skiles can justify playing Aaron Gray.



Joe Smith played well.


And there's a difference between not "bringing it" and shooting yourself in the foot. Unfortunately for Wallace, he did the latter tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I hate the Nets. We just can't get this d#mn monkey off our backs. I'd rather this happen first game of the season though; I'm honestly pretty impressed that we sent this into overtime after the dreadful first half.


Agreed.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Nu_Omega said:


> Are we gonna use the excuse that the nets have always been our bogey team when we lose this game?
> 
> Not looking too good for us.


It's a valid excuse. Their tall backcourt has always given us problems. We might have won if Kirk hadn't gotten so many fouls so quickly. And he got fouls because Carter is one of the toughest matchups he'll face all season.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Not enough Thabo, not enough Gray?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon missed his last 9 shots.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

12 straight losses to the Nets.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Thabo jersey's undefeated streak is ended before it had a chance to begin...


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Can anybody tell me what the hell Ben Wallace is doing for us out there? He misses a LAYUP for the win and his horrible pass loses us the game. Tough pill to swallow!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

garnett said:


> Can anybody tell me what the hell Ben Wallace is doing for us out there? He misses a LAYUP for the win and his horrible pass loses us the game. Tough pill to swallow!


Wallace was bad, but you can't put the blame solely on him.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



King Joseus said:


> The Thabo jersey's undefeated streak is ended before it had a chance to begin...


sorry. :cheers:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We started 3-9 last season.

We'll win 3 of every 5 with effort like this...

Van Lier looks like an idiot.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I don't know who I hate more.. New Jersey or Detroit..Oh wait... the PA announcer for the Pistons wins it for Detroit... but it's close.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Norm has a very grandfather-like quality to him.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



rwj333 said:


> It's a valid excuse. Their tall backcourt has always given us problems. We might have won if Kirk hadn't gotten so many fouls so quickly. And he got fouls because Carter is one of the toughest matchups he'll face all season.


It's like clinging on to a religon ya know if we kept using the same excuses.

The FT attempts meant something. We're still not highly regarded as a force to be reckoned with in the eyes of the refs. 

Really underwhelmed by the way we started the season. 

But then, really good effort on the bulls' part to bring the game into OT. Redemption on the sixers!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch. Rough one.

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.

I remember posting this about a month ago, and I was greeted with scoffs, but the Bulls should not look forward to playing the New Jersey Nets in a 7 game playoff series, especially if they have home court advantage.

Unless we get dramatic improvement from TT and real contribution from Noah, there may not be a lot of difference between last years Bulls and this years. 

Gray wasn't deemed worthy of minutes, and this was a night when Noah was out. Thabo hardly played. Depth, schmepth. Wallace was average. Smith showed that he's an average player at best, as we all knew heading into the season.

The East has a big glob of non-great teams. The only reason the Bulls are a trendy pick to win this conference is due to love of upside and the non-great competition. The Nets could win the conference just as well as the Bulls. 

I'd still fear the Pistons, Cavs and perhaps the Heat if they stay healthy. Then you have teams like the Bulls and Nets on another tier, unless the Bulls get some real improvement.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Saw 98% of the game,dame i hate the nets they always play likes it the end of the world or game 7 against us.Anyway we played well in the 2nd half,but i think we again lost this game thanks to jason kidd relentless will and hatered 4 skiles that got them the W. O and antino wright with his b.s 3.I beat this his best game all season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If we played all 4 quarters like we did the 2nd half, it wouldn't have been close and we'd have won easily.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> If we played all 4 quarters like we did the 2nd half, it wouldn't have been close and we'd have won easily.


Bingo.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> If we played all 4 quarters like we did the 2nd half, it wouldn't have been close and we'd have won easily.


Hopefully it's a wake up call. We can/should play flat out for four qtrs with 
our "depth" (if it exists then use it)


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> If we played all 4 quarters like we did the 2nd half, it wouldn't have been close and we'd have won easily.


It was really just the 3rd quarter when they got hot and started hitting from outside.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If we played all 4 quarters like we did the 2nd half, it wouldn't have been close and we'd have won easily.


Yes, but is it realistic to think Gordon can put on a show like he did in the 3rd every game, all game?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



kukoc4ever said:


> Yes, but is it realistic to think Gordon can put on a show like he did in the 3rd every game, all game?


What do you think? Is it?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Yes, but is it realistic to think Gordon can put on a show like he did in the 3rd every game, all game?


Do you know any player who can play like that every game, all game? I don't.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Do you know any player who can play like that every game, all game? I don't.


No, I don't.

That's why looking at the 3rd quarter and projecting that out across 4 quarters might lead to some disappointing results.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It wasn't just Gordon in Q3. Smith was 2-3 and Duhon was 2-3 as well.

Gordon ended up shooting 8-25, but filled out the stat sheet nicely - 27 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 8-8 FT (and 6 TO, guarded by Kidd all game).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



kukoc4ever said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> That's why looking at the 3rd quarter and projecting that out across 4 quarters might lead to some disappointing results.


I didn't say Q3, I said 2nd half. Bulls scored 55 points in Q3 and Q4 combined, projected to 110 over the whole game. Nets scored 96 in the first four quarters.

Particularly good about the 2nd half was our defense - we gave up 18 and 22 points in Q3 and Q4. That is something we should expect for all 4 quarters.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

In the 3Q our ball movement and intensity improved. Gordon had the hot hand...but the way the ball moved, it would have gotten into the hands of whomever had the hot hand.

The ball-movement is the key.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



DaBullz said:


> I didn't say Q3, I said 2nd half. Bulls scored 55 points in Q3 and Q4 combined, projected to 110 over the whole game. Nets scored 96 in the first four quarters.
> 
> Particularly good about the 2nd half was our defense - we gave up 18 and 22 points in Q3 and Q4. That is something we should expect for all 4 quarters.


That's cool. The Bulls only beat the Nets by 1 point in the 4th, but they did manage to shut them down more.


I'll still attribute the Bulls stint of besting the Nets handily (3Q) to Gordon catching fire for the most part, but the other guys played well too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think it was just the jump shooting nature of the Bulls. They're gonna be streaky even under the best circumstances. They're going to be hot **** one half and dog **** the next.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



GB said:


> Not enough Thabo, not enough Gray?


It would have been interesting to see Gray for a few minutes. He couldn't have been much worse than Ben Wallace.

However, Thabo may have played himself out of the rotation tonight. Really bad decision making.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

what was the extend of duhon's injury?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

This may be the most dissapointed I've been in Chicago SINCE Mark Blount was running the team lol.

Honestly, we know their better than this and I'll attribute this loss to the distraction of the Kobe trade to most of the guys.

Still, this isn't a championship caliber team, YET. We're still flawed.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The ROY said:


> This may be the most dissapointed I've been in Chicago SINCE Mark Blount was running the team lol.
> 
> Honestly, we know their better than this and I'll attribute this loss to the distraction of the Kobe trade to most of the guys.
> 
> Still, this isn't a championship caliber team, YET. We're still flawed.


Were still flawed, cause we are still learning and growing. I for one don't expect the Bulls to compete for the NBA Championship this year, the Eastern Conference Finals is a start.

I don't remember Michael's Bulls being mentioned as Championship Contenders until they had made it to the ECFs.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> LOL. RJeff hurts his hand thumping his chest.


He was joking, something about everyone saying he was injury prone


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tough game, the Bulls lenght bothered the Nets all game long. Gordon was on fire in the 3rd. The Bulls are going to be really good this year


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks like the same Bulls. They always have that one awful quarter on the road and end up clawing back, only to lose most of the time. 

We need someone who can take and make that shot at the end of the game and get respect from the refs. 

He plays for L.A.. If anyone thinks the Bulls are much different than last year, think again. Need to pull the trigger now.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Salvaged Ship said:


> Looks like the same Bulls. They always have that one awful quarter on the road and end up clawing back, only to lose most of the time.
> 
> We need someone who can take and make that shot at the end of the game and get respect from the refs.
> 
> He plays for L.A.. If anyone thinks the Bulls are much different than last year, think again. Need to pull the trigger now.



I'm not sure if I agree with the last thing you said there... but one thing's for sure. Watching last night's game, it was Same Old Bulls.
They still haven't gotten over the tendency to play some really foolish basketball - get occassionally sloppy on the defensive end, and find new and creative ways to throw the ball away on offense.

if they can take better care of the ball, and maybe hit a slightly higher percentage of their jumpers, they actually be a pretty competitive team


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

BullsAttitude said:


> Were still flawed, cause we are still learning and growing. I for one don't expect the Bulls to compete for the NBA Championship this year, the Eastern Conference Finals is a start.
> 
> I don't remember Michael's Bulls being mentioned as Championship Contenders until they had made it to the ECFs.


i agree with this 100%. Chicago fans in general seem to be impatient with all their teams. These guys are so young and many haven't even hit their prime. Just got to be patient fellas.

with that said its the same thing we saw last year with this team. They fall behind by a big amount then have a huge comeback only to come up short. Also, kirk hinrich continues to get stupid fouls. That foul when the score was 0-0 and Kidd had the breakaway on the steal. Why foul him? It'd be 2-0. Stupid. Hopefully its not like this all year. Rebound back against philly tomorrow.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



darlets said:


> what was the extend of duhon's injury?


He'll probably be okay. He just bruised his left elbow.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Had Sefolosha not played, the Bulls would've won the game.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*

Other rash game 1 observations:

Noc needs to improve his D.
Guards blow by Thabo.
Kirk's J looked really good before the foul trouble.
Tyrus needs to be just turning around and dunking on cats.
When Gordon'a hot, give him the ball and back away.

Carter is a good player that plays when he wants. Kidd, however, is definitely the real deal and there was no question to that. Jefferson is a product of Kidd. When he's not shooting wide open J's/dunks, he's lowering his shoulder into his opponent and flailing his arms in the air when he shoots.

For all the hype he gets from Nets fans, Krstic is a one-trick pony.
And Jamaal Magloire might be the worst player in the NBA.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets, 6:30 pm, CSN, Oct 31, in New Jerse*



Fred said:


> i agree with this 100%. Chicago fans in general seem to be impatient with all their teams. These guys are so young and many haven't even hit their prime. Just got to be patient fellas.
> 
> with that said its the same thing we saw last year with this team. They fall behind by a big amount then have a huge comeback only to come up short. Also, kirk hinrich continues to get stupid fouls. That foul when the score was 0-0 and Kidd had the breakaway on the steal. Why foul him? It'd be 2-0. Stupid. Hopefully its not like this all year. Rebound back against philly tomorrow.


The usual mandate for new management taking over a team is to build a champion in 5 years.


----------

